Ask HN: Is there still room between AWS, Google Cloud and Azure? - philippnagel
======
kognate
That depends entirely on what you define as "room". Rackspace, Softlayer, and
many others are competing in that space and are doing quite well. If you
define "room" as "beating AWS, Google, and Microsoft" then I don't think there
is "room" like that.

We are still in the very early stages of utility computing. There is ample
opportunity to build successful products in that space.

~~~
philippnagel
Not beating, merely competing.

------
mindcrime
I'll just say "go read _The Discipline of Market Leaders_ ". I hate to sound
glib, but I think you'll find their approach interesting, and I don't feel
like trying to summarize the whole book here. It's not long though, and it's
definitely worth a read. IMO, anyway.

